# RCD im Schaltschrank



## Ninyasa (12 Januar 2010)

brauche ich für eine Servicesteckdose, die im Schaltschrank angebracht ist einen RCD oder darf ich diese die ja nur im Fehlerfall oder zum Programmieren genuzt wird auch über eine normale Glassicherung absichern?


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2010)

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was in irgendwelchen Normen drinsteht, aber bislang habe ich für die sogenannte PG-Steckdose im Schaltschrank noch nie einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter wahrgenommen. Allerdings wird diese üblicherweise mit einem Leitunsschutzautomaten abgesichert. Weil nämlich häufig irgendwelche Kollegen von der nicht-elektrischen Zunft versuchen, dort z.B. Schweissgerät oder Flex einzustecken. Und dann ist es für mich als Proggi recht unangenehm, wenn in jedem Schaltschrank, den ich aufmache, diese Sicherung geflogen ist.


----------



## Homer79 (12 Januar 2010)

suchfunktion:

nur so als beispiel und anregung
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29532&highlight=410
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28833&highlight=410



> Glassicherung


----------



## Ninyasa (12 Januar 2010)

sry bin neu hier und nen bissel im Prüfungstress deshalb hatte ich nicht gescheid gesucht

Glassicherung = Feingerätesicherung
bei uns umgangsprachlich in der Firma halt Glasicherung wegen dem Glaskörper


----------



## Blockmove (12 Januar 2010)

Irgendwo in der Norm steht was in der Art, dass ein FI nur für *zugängliche* Steckdosen notwendig ist. Da ein Schaltschrank nur mit Werkzeug (Schaltschrankschlüssel) zu öffnen ist, ist für Steckdosen im *Schaltschrankinneren* kein FI erforderlich. So wird es zumindest bei uns gehandhabt.
Wir verwenden allerdings normale B-Automaten für die Steckdose und keine Feinsicherungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Homer79 (12 Januar 2010)

Ich weiß, was ne Glassicherung ist 
Für mich nur eher untypisch eine Steckdose damit abzusichern 

Ich würd für die Servicestd. nen FI/Leitungsschutzschalter nehmen...da is se für sich, und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.

als Beispiel:
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...2cfc12574b70036711b/$File/2CDC420008D0101.pdf


----------

